# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  مقاله در مورد الگوریتم ژنتیک(دانلود کنید وورد)

## 42li42li

مقاله در مورد الگوریتم ژنتیک(دانلود کنید)

----------


## 42li42li

اینم بگیرید

----------


## 42li42li

اینم اصل مقاله

----------


## sedighimehdi

با تشکر
اگه از آموزش هم مقاله یا کتاب بذاری ممنون می شم :قلب:  :لبخند:

----------


## afabahar

با تشکر این مطالب
خیلی مفید بود

----------


## mbshmbsh

من دو تا سئوال در مورد این الگوریتم دارم که ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنین:
1.نخبه گرایی در این الگوریتم یعنی چی؟
2.توضیح مطلب زیر:
*شما[1]*فرض كنيد كه كرو موزومهاي مساله داراي طول lباشند مدل شماتيك مساله به شكل زير نشان داده مي‌شود:(a1, a2, ..., a_i_, ..., a_l_), a_i_ Î {0, 1, #}.
كه در آن # نشاندهنده تمامي <حالتهاي ممكن و مجاز[2] > براي يك <موقعيت بيتي خاص[3]> ميباشد.
يعني در حالت كلي (01#0#1)بيانگر 
{(010001), (010011), (011001), (011011)}.مي 
باشد.
براي رشته‌اي به طول l كد در هر موقعيت مكاني آن k حالت مختلف مجاز مي‌باشد تعداد kl حالت در مجموعه اوليه جوابها وجود دارد.

براي رشته‌اي به طول l كد در هر موقعيت مكاني آن k حالت مختلف مجاز مي‌باشد تعداد(K+1)lحالت در مجموعه شماتيك وجود دارد.
[1] Schemata

[2] Allel

[3] Locus

----------


## BOB

> 1.نخبه گرایی در این الگوریتم یعنی چی؟
> 2.توضیح مدل شماتيك


سلام

1. نخبه گرايي يا elitism يعني كه در هر نسل، بهترين كروموزوم (داراي بيشترين برازندگي كه همان بهترين پاسخ در نسل مورد نظر ميباشد) را پيدا كرده و به طور دستي آن را به نسل بعد اضافه نماييد.
با اينكار تضمين ميشود كه در نسل بعدي، كروموزومهاي بدست آمده داراي شايستگي برابر (بدترين حالت) يا بيشتري نسبت به نسل فعلي خواهند بود.

2. قضيه شماتيك براي بررسي همگرايي كروموزومها مورد استفاده قرار ميگيرد. 

(01#0#1) يعني كاراكترهاي عددي در كروموزومها فيكس شده و كاركتر # هنوز به مقدار بهينه و ثابتي نرسيده است.

----------


## amir_saniyan

سلام
اجازه انتشار این مقالات (البته با ذکر منبع) وجود داره یا نه؟
موفق باشید

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

اين هم دو مقاله از آقايان *طيراني* و *اكبرزاده

*1- استفاده از يك روش تقسيم حل براي تعيين مقدار اوليه مناسب براي الگوريتم هاي ژنتيك كوانتوم
2- بهبود كارايي الگوريتم هاي ژنتيك كوانتومي با استفاده از جستجوي محلي

----------


## صباح فتحی

خيلي مفيد بودند..از همگي تشكر ميكنم

----------


## ayfer.a11

سلام
--------
1. الگوریتم های ژنتیک (میلاد سلطانی)

----------


## m.mousavi

با سلام
 می شه درباره الگوریتم یادگیر در هوش مصنوعی مطلب بذارین؟ من فوری نیاز دارم ولی چیزی پیدا مکردم هنوز.
با تشکر

----------


## casper86

سلام
کسی اطلاعاتی در مورد الگوریتم ژنتیک کوانتم و پیاده سازیش تو متلب یا کتاب .... داره؟؟!!
به جز این مقاله ها

----------


## حبیب 1

سلام، مرسی بابت مقاله ها و مطالب خوب

کسی در مورد بهبود زمان بندی سیستم ها ( سیستم های بلادرنگ یا چندپردازنده) توسط الگوریتم ژنتیک مقاله یا مطلبی داره؟

بازم بابت مطالب خوبتون تشکر میکنم.

----------


## vahid.sh22

سلام چطوری میشه این مقاله رو دانلود کنیم

----------

